# Javadocs "vorbereiten" in Eclipse



## TSH (8. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab hier ein größeres Projekt, das bislang kaum kommentiert ist. Ich würde gerne über jeder Funktion usw. leere Javadoc-Anweisungen bzw. welche mit Parametern erstellen lassen, so dass man "nur noch" die Inhalte einsetzen muss.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das möglich ist? Ich benutze Eclipse 3.4.

Schon einmal vielen Dank!


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jul 2008)

Die Parameter usw. werden doch sowieso angelegt wenn du /** über einer Methode eingibst.


----------



## TSH (8. Jul 2008)

Danke. Aber manuell kann das bei nem Riesenprojekt schon dauern ;-) Hab gehofft, das könnte man automatisch für alle Klassen und Methoden anlegen lassen. Auch wenn sich was ändert. So dass die Mitarbeiter etwas mehr motiviert sind, was einzutragen.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jul 2008)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ausserdem hätte das doch den gravierenden Nachteil, das man viel schwerer zwischen bereits kommentierten und noch-zu-kommentierenden Methoden unterscheiden kann  ???:L


----------

